# Oophaga Histrionica Blue Froglet!



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Was feeding my pair of Blue Histos today and right in front of my face was this chubby little guy on top of a magnolia leaf toward the front of the Viv almost saying "take me out", feed me springs, and play some music...lol I promise to get better pics of the little guy/gal as he/she grows... also the father is spectacular so I will post pics of him also...  its awesome getting them from Tesoros, youre helping preserve dozens and dozens of species that are indigenous to the local areas down there.. Tesoros is rebuilding Forest around the facility and Species are coming back... Cool stuff!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

so what kind of music do you play for the little one?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

boy...that is the kind of invitation that several years ago would open Pandora's box to all sorts of suggestions...more humor is needed again...miss that


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

how many adults do you have?


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

pa.walt said:


> so what kind of music do you play for the little one?


Little Nigel Likes Jazz and classical tunes! hahaha


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Found a second froglet over the weeeknd with another amazing pattern, these are goign to be insane when they color up, cant wait!


----------



## Zimer (Sep 20, 2008)

Amazing! can't wait to see the pictures when they will be older


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Idris I call dibs!!!


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm so jealous! Add me to your list (Im sure it's already incredibly long)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

My frogs like Kraftwerk. Or if not, they keep it to themselves and suffer in silence.


----------

